# Steer with a cough



## ahirschfield (Oct 27, 2013)

I am new to cattle so I have very little experience with what kind of ailments they can get. I have had horses most of my life so I am used to large animals but bovine are quite different to say the least. Right now we have two lowline (a steer and a heifer) that are both about 13-14 months old. We bought them last fall so they have been with us for some time now. In the last couple weeks I have noticed the steer coughing intermittently. It will be just one cough here and there and he sounds a little congested when he breathes (but he is always snorting or grunting when we are around so it is hard to judge his regular breathing). Other than the cough he seems perfectly healthy, clear eyes, clean nose, normal eating and activity. The heifer seems normal in every way. So is this something I should be concerned about or do cattle just cough every now and then. I know horses can get a cough from bad hay. He has had only good hay since being with us but I can't speak for what he had prior to that. Any advice would be welcome.

Thanks,
Amanda


----------



## AngusLover (Jan 12, 2014)

What kind of weather have you been having? Any sudden changes? 
Is there dust around that he could be getting into?
Do you have handling equipment?


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Cattle will sometimes cough up their cud and rechew it.... sit and count how many times he chews his cud... 50-60 times before swallowing is normal. It could be nothing.


----------



## slingshot (Jun 25, 2014)

Mine cough alittle....

It's always a cud chewing thing though. Depending on how fast they eat or how dry their feed is can determine if they cough up the cud. 

If it's has nothing to so with eating and is more than random, I would call the vet


----------



## ahirschfield (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone for their replies. I watched him again yesterday and he again seems normal, clear eyes and nose, normal eating. He came up from the pasture for a drink of water and then coughed once on his way out and went right back to eating. The grass has been drying up in the pasture and he is also on dry hay so maybe it is just dust. I feel in my gut that he is fine but I wanted others opinions. Since I am so new to cattle I don't want to assume anything. I will still keep a close eye on him for any other symptoms, but so far he seem fat and happy.

Thanks,
Amanda


----------

